# Grand Cayman



## rudy351 (Oct 17, 2009)

I wiil be going to Morritts Grand in Grand Cayman Nov. 7th. Any suggestions to keep a 15 year old boy occupied? How is this resort, I heard they are having some troubles lately with the owner not paying their taxes. That is not usually a good sign. Has anyone been there lately?

Thanks Rudy


----------



## mecllap (Oct 17, 2009)

Take a football -- he'll likely find some other guys of various ages to toss it around with in between all the other stuff there is to do -- handy icebreaker. (Or volleyball).


----------



## urple2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Take him snorkling at rums point and wander around the shops and have lunch.

A stingray tour should also be fun for all of you.

A trip into Georgetown will work.

The botanical Gardens was a great find.

The pools, beach and scenery should also be enjoyable to him.

http://www.caymanislands.ky/

It's a nice resort. A great trip. Enjoy.


----------



## rudy351 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for your input. Also I am renting a car. Is a GPS needed for the island? I have my own will it work there?

Rudy


----------



## easyrider (Oct 18, 2009)

No gps required. The only thing to get used to is driving in the left lane and the round a bouts. The highway is kind of like a figure eight that goes all the way around the island. Passing is hard when you are using a car set up for driving in the right lane and your actually driving in the left lane.


----------



## Kola (Oct 18, 2009)

No gps required. The roads are well marked and there are really only a few worth exploring. Without a car you would be stuck, the resort is sort of isolated but it has a wonderful beach and you can book all sorts of activities, -fishing, diving, sailing, etc. I would not waste your boy's time on the botanical garden, - I wasn't impressed. 
The tourist section right accross from the marine terminal in town is always full of cruise passengers looking for bargains, of which there are very few. Not worth your time. Better visit some of the larger hotel properties on the beach and see if you can have your boy to use their beach or pool.

Keep in mind to get groceries at a large store near the airport  (ask car rental for directions), there aren't many options to start with, the small store near the Morritts Grand has very limited supply and charges steep prices.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 19, 2009)

I've always found their prices to be virtually identical those charged in town.  

For a larger selection there is a Fosters by the airport, a Hurley's as you get towards the outskirts of town going towards the resort and a  newer Fosters in Savannah even closer to the East End.



Kola said:


> Keep in mind to get groceries at a large store near the airport  (ask car rental for directions), there aren't many options to start with, the small store near the Morritts Grand has very limited supply and charges steep prices.


----------



## escargot (Oct 19, 2009)

caribbeansun said:


> I've always found their prices to be virtually identical those charged in town.
> 
> For a larger selection there is a Fosters by the airport, a Hurley's as you get towards the outskirts of town going towards the resort and a  newer Fosters in Savannah even closer to the East End.



I agree.  The prices at the Foster's Express are not more than the larger store.  Also,  if you want to grill out and need a particular item (like pork tenderloin, steaks, etc), you can order it and they will deliver from the main store out to the Express store the nect day.  

Our teenagers have always enjoyed the Bio Night Kayak tours out of Kaibo also.  That would be about a 20 minute drive from Morritt's.


----------



## trim2gofast (Oct 19, 2009)

Outfit him with his own snorkeling gear in advance. As the shore can be pretty rocky, pack some water shoes. 

Also, consider signing him up for a resort diving course. He will never forget the experience.


----------



## Judy (Oct 23, 2009)

Sign him up for wind surfing lessons. I think Morritt's also has kayaking.

Join TUG and read the reviews.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 19, 2015)

escargot said:


> I agree.  The prices at the Foster's Express are not more than the larger store.  Also,  *if you want to grill out *and need a particular item (like pork tenderloin, steaks, etc), you can order it and they will deliver from the main store out to the Express store the nect day.
> 
> Our teenagers have always enjoyed the Bio Night Kayak tours out of Kaibo also.  That would be about a 20 minute drive from Morritt's.



Sorry to revive a really old thread. Does anyone know if there are outdoor grills at Morritt's? Going there in a week...


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 19, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Sorry to revive a really old thread. Does anyone know if there are outdoor grills at Morritt's? Going there in a week...



Yes, charcoal grills.  We frequently BBQ while we are there. Suggest you stop on the way from the airport at Hurleys to get some great steaks/chicken, etc. 
remember all grocery stores are closed on Sunday. 
Lisa, I am around all day tomorrow if you want to call and chat


----------



## LisaH (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Pat,
Thanks! One more question: is there free wifi at the airport? Friends come on Sun (we arrive on Sat). Trying to figure out what's the best way to meet /pick them up at the airport. We have roaming but they don't.


----------



## GrayFal (Jun 19, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Hi Pat,
> Thanks! One more question: is there free wifi at the airport? Friends come on Sun (we arrive on Sat). Trying to figure out what's the best way to meet /pick them up at the airport. We have roaming but they don't.



Yes, there is free wifi there. Definitely in the departure area. I "think" also in the arrival hall but can not be sure.  
Check on the airport website. 

I think the best way to coordinate your pick up is to use "flight aware". 15. minutes before they land, you leave Morritts. 
They will only be waiting a few minutes. Sunday's are much less crowded then Saturday.
Or you could go to Rackums for lunch.  They have free wifi.  You can see them land and then go to the airport in 20-25 minutes.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds good Pat! Thanks! I may still call you tomorrow to catch up...


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Lisa:
I'm curious to know what additional fees you paid on your recent exchange.

On the RCI website, I see the following fees for Morritts Grand #5930.

Urgent Information

    Mandatory Fees

    Tourist Tax is *10* U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepeted.
        Per *day*
    Security deposit is 500 U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepeted.
        collected at check-in
    Utility surcharge is *250* U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepeted.
* based on usage*
    Occupancy tax is *10* U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepeted.
        Per *day*; Collected at check-in


    Resort Fees

    Key fee is *25* U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepeted.
        A key deposit of $25 is also required at check in.

***
The description on II only mentions that there will be an energy surcharge, and that we are to pay any occupancy taxes, resort fees, but does not list any amounts.

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## LisaH (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Maria,

We were charged $10 /day for tax, and $210 a week for utility. We were in a 2BR and it's exchanged through RCI. 
There is also internet charge, ranging from $8 a day for slow speed to $12 a day to slightly better speed. Beach towels were exchanged daily. If you lose one, you will be charged $25. That's all the charges I can remember...


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you, Lisa. I'm considering it for an upcoming vacation.


----------

